# Angst um meine CPU



## DaRealMC (20. März 2009)

Moin zusammen,

irgendwie macht mir meine CPU seit ein paar Tagen und seit ein paar Stunden im speziellen Angst.
Gestern ist mir aufgefallen, dass als ich den Rechner anschaltete, der Lüfter plötzlich deutlich lauter war als sonst. Er hat sich auch nicht mehr beruhigt.
Ich konnte aber keine Leistungseinbußen im Betrieb feststellen.
Heute habe ich dann Spaßeshalber mal die Temperatur mit CoreTemp ausgelesen:
Windows Idle: Core0 und 1 je  >>  126 °C  <<
Aus Panik erst mal die Kiste ausgemacht und mal locker 4 Stunden nicht zu Hause gewesen. Ich komm wieder heim und geh sofort nach dem einschalten ins Bios: 68°C
Aber weder die Luft noch der Kühler sind auch nur annähernd so heiß. Also Windows geladen. CoreTemp zeigt mir immer noch/wieder 126°C an. Bei RealTemp sinds 'nur' 101°C

Selbst wenn 'nur' die 101°C richtig wäre, wäre meine CPU bereits schrott, aber wie komme ich jetzt an die richtige Temp?
MB: GA X48-DQ6
CPU: E8500
Lüfter: AC Freezer 7 Pro

Hinten am Gehäuse ist ein 12mm Lüfter, der Luft ansaugt und sie direkt in den CPU-Lüfter bläst. Dieser bläst die Luft durch die Kühlrippen. Seitlich am Gehäuse ist ein 20cm+ Lüfter , der bläst und daneben ein noch mal so großes Gitter.

Die Zahlen können also eigentlich nicht stimmen.

Andrerseits hat aber der Taskmanager bereits eine CPU-Usage von ~10%, was bei einer ungedrosselten CPU nicht sein kann.

Könnte hier evtl. CPU/MoBo kaputt sein?
Und könnte dieser Schaden von meinen &$%"§)$(&"($ Nachbarn verursacht worden sein, die von Dienstag bis Donnerstag täglich meine Sicherung gezogen haben als der PC lief?

Nachtrag: Eben mal CS.S gestartet. Normal habe ich da 200+ FPS. Jetzt sind es 10-30 -.-


----------



## Kai008 (21. März 2009)

Also, der Task Manager hatte selbst bei meinen 200 unter 5.0 0 % Auslastung. Update mal die Treiber des Boards, das koorigiert ab und zu Sensorfehler. Aber eigendlich sollte man hinten blasen und vorne saugen, so zieht die warme Luft ja Quer übers Board Richtung Festplatten. (Und heizt vermutlich deine Füße auf.)
Und ich bin ein totaler SpeedFanFan, versuchs mal damit. Aber ich denke eine CPU sollte 101° schon aushalten. Bei mir fliegt auch ab und zu die Sicherung (hänge mit Küche an einer Phase ), und dazu noch mein C2D E8400 und AthlonXP 2400+, dennoch ist bei mir noch nie ein Fehler aufgetrehten. (Außer defekte Daten wenn ich grad ne Klasse gespeichert habe. -_-")

Ach ja, Energie nimmt immer den kürzesten Weg bzw. den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes. Laut ATX-Spetifikation soll das Netzteil die Luft der CPU rausblasen. Somit steht unter Umständen ein Teil der Luft im Gehäuße still. Du kannst auch sogut wie alles was geht nach draußen blasen lassen, Gas teilt sich gleichmäßig im Raum aus, dadurch kommt sowieso vorne wieder welche rein. Nur durch die kürzeste Weg-Regel kann es sein, dass er an undichten Stellen auch saugt, daher solltest du darauf achten dass die Luft wirklich größtenteils vorne reinkommt.

Und wegen der Angst: Setze ihm mal pro Stunde 5 - 10 Minuten ins Standby, wenn ers bis jetzt geschafft hat wird er das auch noch überleben.
Hast du den Kühler schon geputzt? Daher kann nämlich auch die Lautstärke kommen. (Unausbalanciert, Vibriert)
Mir ist mal ein Gepäckspanner in meinen Athlon im Betrieb gefallen. Die Hälfte der Rotorblätter waren weg, hat nen heiden Krach gemacht. Insbesonderst zwischen Rotor und Kühlkörper putzen, von Hand, kein Staubsauger.


----------



## DaRealMC (21. März 2009)

Um die Zeit schon so schnell eine Antwort.. wow

Das mit dem saugen/blasen. Der Freezer7 bläst die Luft automatisch durch die Lamellen nach vorne
Im Gehäuse selbst hab ich flauschige 40° konstant

Dreckige Kühler/Lüfter habe ich bereits ausgeschlossen.

Treiberupdate: möglich, sollte ich mal probieren. Erklärt aber nicht, wieso das plötzlich auftritt...

SpeedFan zeigt mir das selbe an:
CPU: 98°C
Es läuft so gut wie nix grad aber dennoch ist die CPU-Usage auf 60%+


//Edit: Hmmm.. ich befürchte, es ist das MB
CPU-Z zeigt mir seit gerade eben keine MB-Informationen an. Da wollte ich gerade auslesen, welche BIOS-Version ich hab. Das stand vorhin noch drin.

//Edit2: und die CPU ist auch fix auf 6*333mhz. Eigentlich sollte die 'unter Last' auf 9,5*333mhz gehen.


----------



## Kai008 (21. März 2009)

Dann würde ich sagen Abgesicherter Modus -> a-squared und nochmal mit MWAV nachscannen. Vor allem wenn du im Task Manager nichts auslastendes siehst.


----------



## DaRealMC (21. März 2009)

Vireninfektion kann ich zu 1000% ausschließen (bin selbst IT-ler mit Schwerpunkt auf (anti-)Security)


----------



## Kai008 (21. März 2009)

Ah, so nennt man das heute also. 
Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber ist dein Kühler auch wirklich voll drinnen? Vielleicht hat er sich ja an einen Pin gelöst. Das würde event. die Lautstärke erklären. Ich breche mir beim montieren immer etwas weniger als halb die Daumen, und habe aus Frust schon ab und zu einen nicht richtig montierten betrieben. Auf jeden Fall meckerte bei mir das BIOS noch nie wegen sowas. In diesen Fall heizt sich die CPU auch voll auf. (Zumindest bei Pentium D, C2D riskiere ich sowas nicht, hat mich zu viel gekostet).

Wegen der Auslastung würde ich mir den Security Task Manager saugen. Ist zwar leider teilweiße sehr instabil, aber zeigt weit mehr als der Windows Task Manager an. (+ ein paar sicherheitsrelevante Eigenschaften). Und eventuell Autoruns wegen dem Autostart. (Options -> Hide Microsoft Entilities -> F5/Aktualisieren)


----------



## DaRealMC (21. März 2009)

Nun, offiziell nennt man Es System Security Engineer 

Habe eben das Teil noch mal offen gehabt und noch mal überprüft, ob der Kühler fest ist und die Lamellen wirklich sauber sind. Ja

Also, BIOS ist die neuste Version schon drauf
Aktuell bin ich bei Core-Temp um 45°C bei einer Fan-Geschwindigkeit von ~40%
Der Taskmgr braucht wieder ~1-2%
CPU-Z kann plötzlich wieder sowohl meine MoBo Daten wie auch die belegten/freien RAM-Slots anzeigen (heute Nacht waren es nur die belegten)
Nach wie vor wird die CPU aber auch unter Last nicht hochgetaktet (Multi bleibt konstant 6 statt 9.5)
CS:S läuft auch wieder mit ~200 FPS.
Und die fehlenden 100 kommen vom Mutli-Problem.
Wenigstens bleiben die Temps schon mal wieder normal.

Sehr komisch auf jeden Fall!


/Update:
Multi wird jetzt wieder geändert (frag mich nicht, wieso plötzlich)
Temps unter Win idle liegen bei ~55


----------

